# Mennonite Built Chopper



## Sven (Jun 19, 2018)

I found this creation at our local nursery which is run by the Old Oder Mennonites. The 16 year old builder was not there, but I spoke with his mother and cousin. His mother told me that I could take it for a ride if I wanted, but I declined. His cousin said he doesn't ride it , too hard to get on it , unless you are on a table or something. He added that their 10 year old cousin will climb up the thing like a monkey and ride it around like nothing. Apparently all the young ones love riding it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2018)

Is the rear triangle extended using rebar??:eek:


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Is the rear triangle extended using rebar??:eek:
> View attachment 826147



 Well yeah,what else would you use?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 19, 2018)

How’d they weld it without electricity?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 19, 2018)

*I look at that machine and see nothing but temptation
and sin.   How in the name of ALL THAT IS HOLY does
a potential rider get on that corntraption without nearly
exposing one's nether-regions to the rest of society ?

Whoever designed this machine is in league with dark
forces in Satan's Army.  I can still remember when a cer-
tain evil rock and roll band slithered onto the music scene.

KISS ... Knights In Satan's Service.  First time I ever heard
their music I was lulled in to a personal position of false
safety and security.  I wanted to smoke tobacco .. I wanted
to guzzle cheap whiskey right out of the bottle ... I began
cursing for no reason at all ... I opened up a can of Camp-
bell's chicken noodle soup and ate it right out of the can.
And when I finished that soup, I left the can right on the
kitchen counter.

Much to my surprise .. when I went outside ... the neighbor
boy (older than me) was riding around the neighborhood
on a rogue machine NOT UNLIKE the specimen in this 
thread.  I asked him if I could ride the machine.  He told
me to F.O. ,,,,, 

In that moment I knew I wanted to be just like him when I got older.*

*Thank Goodness my Grandmother Benedetta wized me up.

Said she, ''Soma-nah-beech'' ... ''How you gonna be a Priesta when
you big .. ifa you actin' like a real gah-gootz when you a-small ?''
Then she pinched the back of my thigh so hard, it throbs when 
I sit in the wooden pew in Church (to this very day). Soma-nah-beech !!

..... p.




*


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> How’d they weld it without electricity?



*SSSSSHHHHH...Are you trying to get them in trouble. The HIgh Deacon might see this....Oh ...never mind they don't use computers 
*
_The majority of the Mennonites here use electric, the Amish refuse to. _
*
*


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 19, 2018)

Sven said:


> *SSSSSHHHHH...Are you trying to get them in trouble. The HIgh Deacon might see this....Oh ...never mind they don't use computers
> *
> _The majority of the Mennonites here use electric, the Amish refuse to. _
> *
> *



Maybe they did it blacksmith style, lol


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *I look at that machine and see nothing but temptation
> and sin.   How in the name of ALL THAT IS HOLY does
> a potential rider get on that corntraption without nearly
> exposing one's nether-regions to the rest of society ?
> ...



Your a riot, Wildman!!!...


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2018)

This is a tid bit of Amish information , useless mind you, but you might sleep a little better knowing.  The Amish sect here in southern Maryland, were part of the Lancaster chapter. The Amish in Lancaster are not use bicycles with pedals, they use the"kick scooters". This is, from what I've been told, a rule the head preacher made as to keep the younger Amish from having the ability to go out  into the evil English world. The Amish as well as the Mennonites here ride Cannondale, Fuji, Raleigh and other top brands. ( Godless heathens).

 I did tell that young Mennonite man today, that I thought they would ride bikes of vintage age and not flashy up to date bikes....He looked at me , tilted his head to the side and said "English..Pleeze" Just Kidding.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 19, 2018)

Sven said:


> This is a tid bit of Amish information , useless mind you, but you might sleep a little better knowing.  The Amish sect here in southern Maryland, were part of the Lancaster chapter. The Amish in Lancaster are not use bicycles with pedals, they use the"kick scooters". This is, from what I've been told, a rule the head preacher made as to keep the younger Amish from having the ability to go out  into the evil English world. The Amish as well as the Mennonites here ride Cannondale, Fuji, Raleigh and other top brands. ( Godless heathens).
> 
> I did tell that young Mennonite man today, that I thought they would ride bikes of vintage age and not flashy up to date bikes....He looked at me , tilted his head to the side and said "English..Pleeze" Just Kidding.




*Good* *Schtuff* *- That ...... !!*


----------



## bairdco (Jun 21, 2018)

I hope the Luddites don't destroy it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 23, 2018)

or the English


----------

